# Какой Аккордеон лучше ??



## raimbow77 (14 Апр 2017)

Какой аккордеон выбрать Weltmeister super4  Или Weltmeister Cantus ?


----------



## olegoleg19742 (14 Апр 2017)

raimbow77 (14.04.2017, 14:57) писал:


> Какой аккордеон выбрать Weltmeister super4  Или Weltmeister Cantus ?


Weltmeister super4


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Апр 2017)

Читать не пробовали?
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/drugievoprosyi/topic-2303.html


----------



## vev (14 Апр 2017)

А что это за "супер"? Что-то я не припомню никаких Суперов. S4 и S5 были, которые как по мне так интереснее Кантуса будут. 

*raimbow77*, 

Александр абсолютно правильно заметил, нече плодить темы, как только нашли форум. Потратьте часок времени, почитайте и найдете массу полезной информации. Большинство тем обсуждалось и не по одному разу. Ищите, читайте... Будет что-то непонятно - вот тогда и задавайте вопросы  

А задавая вопросы, задавайте их полностью: кому инструмент, для чего, уровень исполнителя и его опыт. Играть на морозе на улице и в консерватории - совершенно разные инструменты нужны...


----------



## olegoleg19742 (14 Апр 2017)

vev (14.04.2017, 15:21) писал:


> Играть на морозе на улице и в консерватории - совершенно разные инструменты нужны...


На морозе производители не рекомендуют играть на любом аккордеоне.А  Эс-4 и Кантус мало отличаются,просто Эс-ка получше будет.


----------



## vev (14 Апр 2017)

olegoleg19742 (14.04.2017, 16:08) писал:


> На морозе производители не рекомендуют играть на любом аккордеоне


Квинту не жалко... Можно и без рекомендации производителя


----------



## les (27 Фев 2018)

Добрый день,
выбираю аккордеон для ученика муз.школы, 3 класс, 12 лет
Сейчас играет на стареньком Weltmeister 3/4, очень нравится звук, но плохая компрессия и другие проблемки старого инструмента.
хотим купить новый 4/4 ,
хочу узнать Ваше мнение о Weltmeister Saphir  41/120/ IV/ 11/5 BK и эта же модель Special.
Что скажете про качество этого производителя сейчас? как он звучит, на Ваш взгляд?


----------



## vev (27 Фев 2018)

Как по мне так лучше старая проверенная Стелла за вменяемые деньги, чем это... Сколько современных немцев щупал, звук ужасный, механика - ужасная. Даже легендарная Супита в современном исполнении была мягко говоря не айс...


----------



## ugly (27 Фев 2018)

За цену нового ширпотребного прямодечника вполне можно найти живую Супиту, что совсем другой класс по всем параметрам.
Единственный момент - Супита будет уже переделанной, с выборкой. Но для учёбы это скорее плюс.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Фев 2018)

les писал:


> хотим купить новый 4/4 ,


Это словосочетание отсекает и все последующие комменты, и само понимание ситуации.  Новый полный- чтобы что?  Или потому что что?   Потому что из магазина и пахнет свежим пластиком, а не пылью?   Из нового, то что может купить обычный гражданин-  на этом новом играть невозможно. А то, на чём возможно- покупает не каждый гражданин. Ну, VEV не в счёт... 

Поэтому народ намекает на то, что не лишней была бы корректировка самой концепции покупки).


----------



## les (28 Фев 2018)

Спасибо всем, ваше мнение про новые услышала.
Kuzalogly
Про концепцию покупки намек не ясен, предлагаете купить за 500 т.+ то, на чем возможно играть новое?
Новый инструмент нужен, чтобы служил долго и радовал звучанием.
запах значения не имеет. 4/4 для нас значит полный.
Покупать старый добрый хороший инструмент - через интернет? не очень представляю пока.


----------



## vev (28 Фев 2018)

*les*,

тут никаких намеков. Предлагается рассматривать вариант б/у инструмента за разумные деньги. "Новый" тот что из магазина Вельт не стоит своих денег даже близко. На вторичном рынке можно найти инструмент с очень хорошим соотношением цена/качество. Да, новизны и блеска будет меньше, но качества и звука больше

Чтобы разговор был более конструктивным, Вы бы указали ценовую планку. Сколько Вы готовы потратить.


----------



## les (28 Фев 2018)

vev
понятно, спасибо, 
примерно какого года выпуска должен быть такой инструмент, по Вашему мнению?
И что скажете про новые инструменты фирмы Delicia (Чехия)?
Цена новых Weltmeister ,про которые я писала , 220-240 тыс. руб. Если бы они стоили того, я бы готова была потратить эту сумму. Но цели потратить максимум - у меня нет.


----------



## vev (28 Фев 2018)

*les*,

Вопрос неправильный. Те же Супиты середины 80-х дадут фору любому, гораздо более свежему. 

Delicia как и другие "новые" никаких добрых слов не заслуживает. Из новых кроме итальянских за очень немалые деньги, ничего нет. Ну еще особнячком стоят Гусаровские Юпитеры 

За 220-240тр вполне уже можно купить итальянца с ломаной декой... Года два назад продавался Скандалли Супер L за 220


----------



## ugly (28 Фев 2018)

Тут даже проблема не в том, что новые сильно плохие. Нет, это обычный ширпотреб, несколько хуже ширпотреба 70х-80х, как и остальной теперешний ширпотреб (копроэкономика...). Проблема в том, что их производство осталось практически ручным, большие тиражи этих инструментов сейчас не нужны никому, поэтому они ОЧЕНЬ дороги. И ширпотреб 70х и даже 60х жив до сих пор, на порядок дешевле и при этом качественнее, что ещё снижает потребности в новых инструментах...


----------



## vyachek (7 Мар 2018)

Не совсем четко обозначен вопрос. Для кого приобретается инструмент - для ребенка или взрослого. Вес  Супиты или s4 -13 кг, s5 еще больше. Это довольно тяжело. Прямодечные немного легче - Стелла или Каприс 11 кг.


----------



## vev (7 Мар 2018)

*vyachek*,

Да вроде все написано: 12 лет. Не взрослый, но все от роста и сложения зависит. 
Сравнивалась покупка Сапфира за очень немалые деньги. Да, разница в весе с Скпитой около 2-х килограмм. Габариты практически те же. Вот S5 точно бы не предложил. И тяжелее и бессмысленней


----------

